
Week 1 of My App in the Slack App Directory - guillegette
https://medium.com/@guillegette/week-1-of-my-app-in-the-slack-app-directory-a310a9ebae8#.v1pw0ed61
======
hbhakhra
Great report. Do you know of anyway to monetize slack apps?

Also, I like the icon, where did you get it?

~~~
guillegette
thanks! At this point I dont have an idea on how to make money, as my app
lives entirely inside Slack it could be tricky but I can probably build a set
of features and sell a PRO version or something around those lines.

For the icon I took the basic from here [http://www.flaticon.com/free-
icon/checking-item_65778](http://www.flaticon.com/free-icon/checking-
item_65778) and then I drew the container.

